# Air pistol/ rifles



## bfastnate (Jun 25, 2015)

Any1 know where to purchase these within the U.K


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

IF I recall, Benjamin and Sheridan both have U.K factories/outlets.

Here you go. Nottingham has an outlet that ships by mail.
http://www.drapers-airguns.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&manufacturers_id=32


----------



## bfastnate (Jun 25, 2015)

Some places say ya need firearms licenses


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

bfastnate said:


> Some places say ya need firearms licenses


Time to move?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Time to move?


Or to vote in different politicians.


----------



## bfastnate (Jun 25, 2015)

I got sorted with various weapons


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Weapons, really? Those cannot be weapons we are allowed to have them in Kommyfornia.


----------



## bfastnate (Jun 25, 2015)

I didnt say i bought air weapons lol


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Depending on how good you are with tools and materials available, I'd look up home made air weapons on u tube.
One guy made an airsoft BB machine gun!


----------



## bfastnate (Jun 25, 2015)

Seen that man im sorted thanks all


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I had a friend who used a rifle barrel to make a .8mm tank rifle that used .32 mini balls as ammo. it'd kill a coyote at 50 M
Only tools he used were a hand ream and some pipe taps and dies.


----------

